# Fursuit collars?



## Fayllia (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to get a large collar for my fursuit, but I won't have the head for another 2-3 months.  Can anyone provide me with measurements of how wide their fursuit's neck is (when being worn) so I can look for a collar size that won't be too tight on it?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 20, 2012)

Just buy a collar after you get the head :S


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

You're just getting the head, I presume? You don't plan on getting the full suit?

Even so, it depends on the size of the head. I would just get an ordinary collar, and make sure that it's a larger collar. Most collars are large enough.


----------



## Unca (Feb 20, 2012)

I went with one that on its smallest hole would fit me okay while out of suit... then when in suit it ended up being the second to largest hole that worked... this is nice because I can wear the same collar in or out of suit.

EDIT: looking at your profile... North Carolina!!! Represent!!!


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Feb 28, 2012)

You could always modify a belt into a collar, then it would fit no matter what.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 28, 2012)

If you're ordering one, ask the fursuit maker. That's something that will change based on each persons style. 

You might be better off with just waiting till you get it.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Mar 5, 2012)

I can say with experience you'd be better of waiting. I bought a collar for one of my suits. It's absolutely huge on me out of suit (thus I'm unable to wear it) but only barely fits in suit.

Really your best bet is to make/commission an oversized collar. Most average dog collars are too thin and will get lost in the fur around your neck.


----------

